# Can You Apply Ceramic Coating at Home?



## Nasiol

Ceramic coating application is the latest method in protecting the surface of a vehicle from conditions that have the potential of causing damages. The most notable protection ceramic coating provides its ability to defend the surface against elements that cause scratching to occur, especially on the body of a vehicle.

Whether if it's a new car or a car that's been around for several years, the paint of the vehicle will eventually have more than a few scratch marks on them. Even though it differs from manufacturer to manufacturer, the paint applied by the manufacturer, for the most part, tends to be a thin layer paint that offers almost no protection against elements of the environment.

Some scratch marks tend to be very thin that you hardly can spot them unless if you try to find them up close, and then others can be seen from a mile away.

*Here is a list of some of the common causes of scratches appearing on your vehicle.*

*Intentional* - Mischievous people are walking around, and whether if targeted or not, they will intentionally scratch your car, most likely with a key.

*Accidental *- There are times you may have parked close to another car, or they parked close to you, and when the doors open - wham! Depending on the force that the door opened, it will leave a nasty scratch.

*Road Conditions* - This typically happens when you are driving through a construction zone and country dirt roads, the small rock chips are sure to fly off and nick the surface of the paint job.

*Snow Plowing* - Depending on the location you reside or drive by in, the plow trucks that clear the snow and dispatching road salt are perfect elements for causing a scratch on your vehicle.

*Car Washing Stations* - Automatic car wash may seem like a harmless venture; however, the brushes used at those establishments are a sure way of scratching the paint of your car. If you need to go to a car wash, choose brushless car wash stations.

*Wiping the Car Improperly* - Along with brushes, using abrasive materials to wipe down the vehicle for regular cleaning can unintentionally cause scratching to happen.

*Applying Ceramic Coating*

Did you know that you can apply the ceramic coating at home? However, there are steps to follow to make sure that the process goes smoothly, and the result exceeds the expectations.

Consideration Before Applying Ceramic Coating at Home
Make sure to apply in a shaded or preferably covered area; garage would be ideal.

Read the instructions of the ceramic coating you would be using.

Most coating applications like Nasiol's NL272 comes with all the items you are required to apply; however, having an extra towel or two on hand would be beneficial.

You must clean the surface vehicle before applying a ceramic coating.

Wash the vehicle with an automotive shampoo like Nasiol's Cleanion Pro to remove the existing dirt, oil, dust, and stubborn stains and dry it with a microfiber cloth.

In addition to the steps listed above, the other thing to keep in mind is that filling in the existing deep scratches before proceeding recommended.

To fill in the existing scratches, you will need a polishing machine and a compound like Nasiol's Clearub 305. Some people may say that you can do this by hand; however, having a polishing machine would give you superior results.

If you do not have a polishing machine, then it may be ideal for you to take this portion of the work to a professional detailer. If you choose to, you could just let the detailer only apply the scratch filling compound, and you can apply the ceramic coating on your own or just let the detailer do the application of the coating as well. The choice is yours.

So, the application of ceramic coating at home is possible; however, realize that there are steps involved, and in certain situations, you may need assistance from a professional detailer as well.


----------



## VW STEVE.

People have done it but best if you have a garage. I did my alloys & exhaust tips on the drive as my garage is too small to get the car in.


----------



## d'oh

Depends on the Coating Used but I have done it as well with some good results. Indoors is best but not all of us have that luxury :buffer:


----------



## Guest

I've had no issue coating several cars with cquartz UK 3.0 outside. Just have to wait for a solid 48 hours of dry weather for curing, which isn't always easy. Last car, which lives outside 24/7/365 is going on 6 months and still performs like new with no toppers.


----------



## GSD

I’ve done it but I admit I was lucky with the weather for the curing time.


----------

